# Der KLEINSTE (84cm) Bodybuilder der WELT!!! Aditya Dev aus Indien! x5



## armin (29 Okt. 2008)

Thx to domini


----------



## Katzun (29 Okt. 2008)

lol, sind die bilder echt oder gefakt?

is ja putzig


----------



## armin (29 Okt. 2008)

echt, denk ich...


----------



## Muli (31 Okt. 2008)

An den Muckis muss er aber noch a bissl arbeiten


----------

